# Logon unsuccessful: The user name you typed is the same as the user name you logged



## jayanbhm (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi,
Iam using win XP with service pack 2 and in a domain. When ever i try to access any shared resources after loging in to domain with my account iam getting an error message that 
*"Logon unsuccessful: The user name you typed is the same as the user name you logged in with. That user name has already been tried. A domain controller cannot be found to verify that user name."*. An user name password box will prompt and if i give my user name and password the same error will show once again. If i use some others user name and password i can able to access the share folders. this is happening not only to my account who ever logged into that particular machine will get the same error. Can you please help me??

Thanks and Regards
Jeevan


----------



## khattam_ (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Logon unsuccessful: The user name you typed is the same as the user name you logg*

This one might help:
*openvpn.net/archive/openvpn-users/2004-11/msg00353.html


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Logon unsuccessful: The user name you typed is the same as the user name you logg*



jayanbhm said:


> Hi,
> When ever i try to access any shared resources after loging in to domain with my account
> Thanks and Regards
> Jeevan


 From where you are acessing shared resources , from main server, file server or from a local computer, r u admin in domain ?


----------



## jayanbhm (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Logon unsuccessful: The user name you typed is the same as the user name you logg*

Hi,
Thanks for the comments.
The machine is properly joined to domain. I have disjoined and joined twice. Who every logged into the machine with their on ID will  get the same error when they try to access any shared folders even from the file server or any other same network machines.
Please suggest some thing other than formatting the machine
Thanks and Regards
Jeevan


----------



## Batistabomb (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Logon unsuccessful: The user name you typed is the same as the user name you logg*

When attempting to logon using the Terminal Services client, you may receive the following error message: "Logon Message: You do not have access to logon to this session".

By default, TS connection security setting allows only administrators to log on. To set custom TS connection permissions, go to Terminal Services Configuration>Connections folder. Right-click the connection (RDP-TCP)>Properties>Permissions, add the users or/and groups that needs access to this connection.


----------

